# Sex during pregnancy question



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not pregnant, this is just something from a long time ago that I'm curious about.

When I got pregnant with our first daughter, H was initially not thrilled (even though I thought at the time that we'd had her on purpose. Later he told me that it was an accident. We were using withdrawl and had been married for 6 months, together for 4 1/2 years).

As soon as I started to show (about 4 months), H would lose his erection when we had sex. Always it was as soon as I got on top. On my back you couldn't see the belly because it was small and flattened out. I'm very slender (was maybe 115 lbs when I got pregnant, and had only gained maybe 5 pregnancy lbs at this point, so the ONLY change was in my belly). I thought maybe he wasn't attracted to me with a belly because he liked very slender women.

I dealt with it by just keeping my shirt on for a month or two, then he finally got over it.

H would NOT talk about it, so I never got to find out exactly what was going on. It didn't happen again in the second pregnancy, so I'm guessing it was a "there's a baby in there" thing. 

Mostly, I'm just curious if any other couple experienced this.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope, not at all. Mrs. Gray is very horney when pregnant and this would have devastated her.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Couldn't keep my hands off my wife with both kids. Knowing she was carrying part of me in her was a serious aphrodisiac.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I guess I'll be the dissenting voice here...when my ex wife was pregnant, she was very horny, and wanted it all the time. We had sex a lot, though I was not overly physically attracted to her. I suppose it could be described as duty sex in the sense that I would have been perfectly fine not doing it. She obviously couldn't help the physical changes, and I looked at it like any other medical condition altering the sex life.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I think H got over it enough to keep having sex with me, but I think he felt more like you. I LOVED pregnant sex, I could have done it 10x per day, but H wasn't as into it as I was. My drive was always higher, so I didn't notice that he was turning me down more than usual, but I wouldn't be surprised if he felt like it was duty sex too. I had expected the fact that I finally had a nice rack to make up for it, but I guess one doesn't just suddenly become a boob man because his wife finally got some.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I couldn't get past the idea of our kid being between us while we had sex. Too weird for me. Plus i didn't feel sexy, had horrible morning sickness thruout entire pregnancy.


----------



## Samayouchan (Jun 1, 2012)

God I wish this had happened to my husband while I was pregnant with our first child. MY sex drive plummeted when I was pregnant and it did nothing but make my husband who is high demand kick in to over drive. Sex hurt me so bad I cringed every time he asked for it. Even now I'm dealing with the idea of having sex b/c (yes) I did notify my dr that it hurt but everything she suggested made me hurt worse. This would have been a blessing in disguise for me!


----------



## anonfrank (Apr 18, 2013)

Nope, didn't happen to us, her drive increased and I thought she was sexy while pregnant. Win-win for both of us as we went at it like rabbits.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband turned me down a lot when I was pregnant with our son, but he had already been turning me down often around that time(before I got pregnant), so I can't really blame it on the pregnancy. 

I would be very upset if my husband said anything about not being attracted to me while I was pregnant. I find that to be cruel, since it took both of us to get me in that state. My husband has never made negative comments about my body and I don't think I'd handle it well if he did. He always tells me I look beautiful no matter what.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

I find pregnant women so uniquely attractive and sexy. We both agree that we want to wait to have kids, but my fiancee and I have talked many times about how special it's going to be when she is pregnant with our child. Her body is going to be a magic carpet...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My pregnant wife turned me on immensely.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

When she is carrying my child, I am going to worship her body....more than I already do!


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Lila, I'm sorry, that's a really horrid thing for your H to have said. Did he apologize profusely? Try to initiate sex? When H had his problem, I didn't feel offended. It's not like there's anything you can control about the big old belly!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Pregnant women are hot. So are stretch marks. I'm serious.


----------



## MotoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

When my EX was pregnant 15 years ago, no sex! Didn't changed her drive, just made it worst for me. Married too young and tho that was life................. She my ex now....and happy with a new life!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Half dozen kids here .. never phased my Husband.. we did it more while I was pregnant over not.. probably one reason he didn't care how many we had... 

There definitely was a rise in my hormones... to the point I questioned if I might be bothering him!!.. but I never was.. he always happily rose to the occasion. I wanted the lights out though.. I mean I felt like a whale.. (I always gained 40 lbs with each) ... but I was too horny to worry about this. 

It's hard to tell what can go through some men's minds....With our 1st.... he was worried about pushing on my cervix/ hurting the growing baby... but after reading about this, that it's not a risk in a healthy pregnancy... we got over that...and enjoyed. 

A husband should be careful of his words here though. it's a temporary thing / a most beautiful thing... to love & embrace during this time is good for all...

I've seen threads on this in the past.. some men seem to have a mental block.. 

Husbands With Mental Blocks - BabyCenter


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

This is one of my big fears about being pregnant. I already struggle with feeling desired, so I know my self image is going to plummet when I'm huge and feel yucky. I'm scared husband will want even less sex than he already does.

If my husband said something like Lila's did, I doubt I would ever have a second child. I would be scarred for life.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

The whole preg experience was a big turn on for me. Not so much for her. She felt ugly and hated her body. No matter what I said or did I couldn't change the way she felt about herself. Very difficult/frustrating.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> This is one of my big fears about being pregnant. I already struggle with feeling desired, so I know my self image is going to plummet when I'm huge and feel yucky. I'm scared husband will want even less sex than he already does.
> 
> If my husband said something like Lila's did, I doubt I would ever have a second child. I would be scarred for life.


I most definitely would not get pregnant in your situation. Pregnancy and kids are great 'excuses' for not having sex. 

Even with my first pregnancy, knowing we had issues before the pregnancy began that are gone now, I'm still nervous about having a second child. I felt gorgeous while pregnant, even when I was huge, but our other marriage issues put a damper on things. I still loved sex during pregnancy though! We've been talking about trying for #2 in a few months, but I'm nervous. I don't want to have any more issues in our marriage, so for now, we'll keep talking about it. 

Lila, I'm so sorry you had to hear that from your husband.


----------

